# Facere vs. agēre (Latin)



## purasbabosadas

What the difference between these two when it comes to translating "to do/to make"?


----------



## bearded

Hello
You will hopefully receive satisfactory answers from experts. But there's one thing I know for sure: it's agěre (stress on a), not agēre, i.e. 3rd and not 2nd conjugation.


----------



## Scholiast

Dear friends and fellow-Foreasters

Of course the words' meanings overlap.  But as the English derivatives (and those in other languages) show, the chief difference in emphasis is on manu_fac_ture and _action, '_creation' and 'doing'.

But as ever, for translation purposes, the best sense can only be reached with a fuller context.

Σ


----------



## Snodv

It looks as if these two words were close enough in meaning that Spanish may have merged them.  The first person singular present indicative of _hacer _(from _facere_) is _hago_.  I may be wrong, but this seems like it would come from _ago_, not _facio_.  The present subjunctive also has _hag-_ all the way through, reminiscent of _agam, agas, agat_, etc.. Spanish does, however, retain the noun as _accion (needs an accent, but I haven't found one in this program)._


----------



## bearded

Snodv said:


> I may be wrong, but this seems like it would come from _ago_, not _facio_


hmmm I'm not sure: isn't there an h all along (derived from f of 'facere')?

As for ó, you may try with Alt+0243 (on most keyboards) or - even more simply - by using the Omega function in the above bar (left of ''insert link'').


----------



## Snodv

Oh indeed, that _H_ is definitely the Spanish development from initial _F_.  I just don't get how _facio_ could become _hago_.  There is plenty of evidence for the voicing of a medial voiceless consonant, as in _amico > amigo_, but the presence of the _I_ makes me think that the _C_ in _facio_ should have become a sibilant as with the other forms of _hacer_.
And thanks for the tip!  I did not know what that Omega was for.  Has it always been there?  ¡Olé!  Multas gratias, Barbate!


----------



## bearded

Snodv said:


> I just don't get how _facio_ could become _hago_.


You can find something concerning this topic  in the Etymology Forum, where they say that the -go ending is a development analogic to verbs like _dicere > decir (digo)_ . See here: Español: verbos irregulares que terminan en -go.



Snodv said:


> And thanks for the tip! I did not know what that Omega was for. Has it always been there? ¡Olé! Multas gratias, Barbate!


You are very welcome!
Yes, there was an Omega feature also in the previous 'system', but it included far fewer 'special' signs and letters than the current Omega.


----------

